# White Rock Canyon NM



## DesertDog (Jun 18, 2011)

Just came down a 2 night packraft trip down the Rio Grande from Old Buckman Rd to Cochiti Lake. (11-13 August, 2014; 700-650 cfs).

On arrival at boat ramp of Cochiti Lake the Army Corps of Engineers Ranger told us they would appreciate if boaters could call them to let know that we are going on the river with our put-in location, number in party, emergency phone contact and dates of trip. It's not a permit, it is just for our security they said and to inform the Sheriff why vehicles are parked for several nights near the boat ramp. In our case the Sandoval Sheriff was actually at our vehicle when we arrived at the boat ramp as they were concerned, although I had left a note visible on our dashboard.

Call them at either of these numbers:

Cochiti Lake Project: 505- 465-0307

Don Eimer (Lead Parks) 505-228-3392

Mark O. Rosacker (Operation Project Manager) 505-504-8163


----------



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

This is weird, and I don't know why the army corp and the sheriff need to know this kind of information when prepared boaters are floating un-permitted, unrestricted waterways. A note on the car is more than enough. 
They are probably being paranoid because there was a really stupid rescue situation there earlier this year, but on trips like that, I tend to like it that no one knows where I am or when I'll be back.


----------



## DesertDog (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm just passing along the info. It's not mandatory to call. I just thought there might be some boaters that prefer to let the land agencies know they are on the river.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Maybe we should inundate them with phone calls asking about improving access at Buckman and asking if they provide shuttle service. Then they will think twice about wanting heads up on every trip...


----------



## DesertDog (Jun 18, 2011)

Old Buckman rd ends on National Forest land and Cochiti dam in Army Corps. White rock section also crosses Cochiti Pueblo, Cochiti Grant, Bandelier National Monument, Los Alamos National Lab and maybe even BLM. I don't think that will be easy to regulate. My impression the request for us to call was genuinely for boater's safety/rescue...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't doubt their intentions. I just just think its ironic because the people who are most likely to require are assistance are the least likely to notify anyone of their trip. Thanks for posting....just wondering, did you encounter the authorities at the east side ramp? I have always paddled the extra flat water mile to take out on the west side just because it seemed more secure. Do you leave a vehicle at Buckman? I have always struggled finding shuttle help with that stretch.


----------



## DesertDog (Jun 18, 2011)

We took out on the east side of Cochiti where I left my vehicle. Car shuttle was kindly provided by my wife to put-in at Old Buckman rd. Banks of river are extremely muddy with difficult take outs (mud to your knees/real teva-eaters). I did the trip last year same time, same flow (650-700cfs) and it was much better then. The canyons are VERY eroded from this years rains following 2006 fires. It looks apocalyptic. Trails on rim are overgrown and canyon trails are mostly washed out and quickly disappearing. I'm moving to Florida so I wanted a last look at Painted Cave and Yapashi.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Which trails have problems? Red dot, blue dot or down in the park?


----------



## DesertDog (Jun 18, 2011)

The trail going into Bandelier National Monument from the Rio Grande are either washed out or overgrown.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

If truly a desert dog, you're going to hate Florida. Highest point is 440 feet, zero whitewater, and killer humidity pretty much year round. There are some way interesting rivers, mostly draining on west coast (Gulf of Mexico) side: Hillsborough, Crystal, even the Suwanee (sp?) further north. Take an open boat or sit on top and be prepared to get out and hump over logs frequently, but way beautiful water and scenery - only between October and April!


----------



## DesertDog (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips B4otter. I'm looking forward to all these floats and taking up sailing too!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Canada said:


> Which trails have problems? Red dot, blue dot or down in the park?


Red Dot and Blue Dot were fine last time I was there. It was basically Frijoles and every canyon downstream. Frijoles blew out so bad there wasn't really a safe way around the lowest falls (this was last summer).


----------



## DesertDog (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't have a map with me but the washed out trails I'm referring to are the ones going to Painted Cave then up to the Anasazi village ruins and back to the river, also hikes up canyons below Frijoles canyon


----------

